# Visual Editor Installationsprobleme



## Flaming_Ace (19. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
bin neu hier.. hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann.
ich möchte den visual editor für eclipse installieren.

ich habe folgende eclipse version: eclipse-SDK-3.5RC4-win32
über Help > Install New Software...
habe folgendes installiert:

1. Build Artifacts :: /tools/ve/updates/1.4/
2. http://download.eclipse.org/modeling/emf/updates

nachdem ich eclipse restartet habe sollte jetzt eigentlich ein neues kontextmenü beim erstellen von klassen erscheinen (Visual Class).. da gibts aber keinen solchen eintrag :autsch:

unter help > about eclipse > Installation Details  habe ich folgende einträge:
+ Eclipse SDK
Graphical Editing Framework Draw2d
Graphical Editing Framework Draw2d SDK
Graphical Editing Framework GEF
Graphical Editing Framework GEF All-in-one SDK
Graphical Editing Framework GEF Examples
Graphical Editing Framework GEF SDK
Graphical Editing Framework GEF SDK Source Feuture
Graphical Editing Framework Zest Visualization Toolkit
Graphical Editing Framework Zest Visualization Toolkit SDK
Graphical Editing Framework Zest Visualization Toolkit Source...
Java EMF Model
Java EMF Model SDK
Java EMF Model Source
Visual Editor
Visual Editor All-in-one SDK
Visual Editor SDK
Visual Editor Source
:rtfm:


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2009)

VE 1.4 ist für Eclipse 3.5.


----------



## Flaming_Ace (24. Jun 2009)

soll heißen, ich soll bis morgen warten bis die final versionen von eclipse galileo draußen ist und es dann noch mal versuchen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2009)

Wenn du mit morgen heute meinst, wäre das eine Möglichkeit. Ansonsten eben die Version für Eclipse 3.4 installieren, macht doch Sinn, oder?


----------



## Flaming_Ace (26. Jun 2009)

so habs nochmal mit der 3.5 versucht..
hat alles wunderbar geklappt.. daran wirds wohl gelegen haben 

Thx für die info :applaus:


----------



## Bratmaxxe (30. Jun 2009)

hallo,

ich versuche auch ebenfalls (vergebens) den VE 1.4 für Eclipse 3.5 zu installieren (per Updateserver) - doch scheinbar hängt die Installation bei 7-8 %. Es wird versucht die Eclipse PDE Core 3.5 herunterzuladen. Es wird auch irgendetwas transferiert und dabei bleibts.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme ?

Wie bekommt man das in den Griff ??

Verzweifelte Grüße
Bratmaxxe


----------



## Flaming_Ace (1. Jul 2009)

lad dir, falls nicht vorhanden, die neueste eclipse version:
Eclipse Downloads

wenn du nur reines java programmieren willst, reicht die Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (92 MB).

dann installierst du via update manager:

```
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/
```

und davon ausschließlich den Visual Editor.

dann sollte es eigentlich klappen..:rtfm:

falls das mit dem update manager nicht klappt hier die anleitung
VE/Update - Eclipsepedia

du musst natürlich bei 3.5 galileo schauen


----------



## Bratmaxxe (1. Jul 2009)

Hi...

genau so bin ich auch vorgegangen!

Eclipse für IDE Developers runtergeladen (eclipse-java-galileo-win32.zip) - entpackt, dann Install new Software angewählt und die VE Adresse eingegeben - nur den VE ausgewählt....

Jetzt gab's auch nen Errorlog:


```
An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
  session context was:(profile=epp.package.java, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.provisional.p2.engine.phases.Collect, operand=, action=).
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem,2.0.300.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo,2.0.300.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo.vm,2.0.300.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo.vm.common,2.0.200.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.proxy,2.0.300.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.workbench,2.0.200.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve,1.4.0.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.cde,1.4.0.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: org.eclipse.update.feature,org.eclipse.ve,1.4.0.v200906251626-777N-CcNBC0BkNeHkNk
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.java.core,1.4.0.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.jfc,1.4.0.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.propertysheet,1.4.0.v200906251626
  No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.swt,1.4.0.v200906251626
```

Muss ich den EMF oder GEF vorab eigentlich schon installiert haben ?

Gruß
Bratmaxxe


----------



## Flaming_Ace (2. Jul 2009)

eclipse schaut beim installieren nach abhängigkeiten (dependencies), folglich musst du, wenn du es über die update seite installierst, vorher kein gef oder was anderes installieren..
vllt. gabs server probleme.. probiers doch heute noch mal und sag dann bescheidt..


----------



## Bratmaxxe (2. Jul 2009)

merkwürdig - heute hat es geklappt !

so denn
gruß

bratmaxxe


----------



## Flaming_Ace (3. Jul 2009)

waren dann wohl doch nur server probleme...

:applaus:


----------



## hume86 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin auch gerade daran gescheitert das VE Plugin zu installieren. Hab beim ersten mal das Archiv ausgewählt und nur den VE installiert, danach Eclipse neu gestartet aber beim erstellen der Klasse immernoch das gleiche Menü wie vorher. Wenn ich das Plugin jetzt nochmal installieren will bekomme ich immer die Meldung "duplicate location" sobald ich das Archiv auswähle.
Hab auch mal das komplette Eclipse Verzeichnis gelöscht, aber der Fehler kommt immernoch. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Flaming_Ace (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,
sicher dass der menüeintrag nicht irgendwo unter others verborgen ist?
ansonsten eclipse neuinstallieren und dann den VE via updatefunktion installieren..


----------

